# Color Toolbar Ver 2. for Studio One Pro 5 Available



## muziksculp (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi,

I just noticed that *Color Toolbar ver. 2* is available for *Studio One Pro 5*. when I was visiting the Presonus Forum today.

Here is a link to the Presonus Forum Post : https://forums.presonus.com/viewtopic.php?f=151&t=42773

Here is a link to the download : https://s1scripts.wixsite.com/colortoolbar


Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Fenicks (Dec 7, 2020)

Oh wow. I had no idea this was a thing. Looks amazing!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes, it's great to have this add-on for improving the coloring options in S1 Pro 5.

But honestly, given the many requests for it to be in S1Pro ... I think Presonus should have had this as a standard feature in S1Pro 5 already, hopefully they will do so in a future update.


----------



## khollister (Dec 20, 2020)

Just trying this out. Anyone else on a Mac notice the color editor appears to not be going full range even though the RGB value(s) are 255? If you put all 3 sliders to 255, you get gray, not white.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 14, 2021)

Had to remove the package today because of a script error with S1 5.4. I'm sure it'll be fixed soonish.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 14, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Had to remove the package today because of a script error with S1 5.4. I'm sure it'll be fixed soonish.


This is one of the reasons why we need these features on native level in S1 and why Reaper sucks 💀


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 14, 2021)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> This is one of the reasons why we need these features on native level in S1 and why Reaper sucks 💀


Absolutely. I'm truly puzzled as to why Presonus can't get Studio One colors feature to be super flexible, and offer a huge color template, plus a full spectrum color wheel to give us full flexibility to colorize it to taste. This has been requested so many times, and is one of the areas they haven't delivered on yet.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Absolutely. I'm truly puzzled as to why Presonus can't get Studio One colors feature to be super flexible, and offer a huge color template, plus a full spectrum color wheel to give us full flexibility to colorize it to taste. This has been requested so many times, and is one of the areas they haven't delivered on yet.


Yep. And don't forget that color is a grate filtering tool. Features of this very script should be used and expanded. For example, it can be used as another criteria for their recently added search/filter view thing. Or it can be used to automate certain processes. There are plenty of things that can be done with colors in modern DAW.
I'm almost 100% sure they'll address that in 5.5.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 14, 2021)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Yep. And don't forget that color is a grate filtering tool. Features of this very script should be used and expanded. For example, it can be used as another criteria for their recently added search/filter view thing. Or it can be used to automate certain process. There are plenty of things that can be done with colors in modern DAW.
> I'm almost 100% sure they'll address that in 5.5.


Yup.. Filter by color/s will be so useful.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yup.. Filter by color/s will be so useful.


Or naming. Or coloring based on names. Like what this script does, bit better. After all the guy that made this script doesn't have access to the software as deep as developers themselves, so I hope PreSonus will implement this in a much more convenient form.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 14, 2021)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Or coloring based on names


Yes, I would like to see this.  

i.e. Color all tracks that have 'Strings Pizz.' in their name to : Lime Green' --> Bingo Colorizing Done to all the libraries I have in the Template.


----------



## Lannister (Sep 14, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Had to remove the package today because of a script error with S1 5.4. I'm sure it'll be fixed soonish.


It's already fixed. Just download the latest version.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 14, 2021)

https://s1scripts.wixsite.com/colortoolbar/help


----------



## Lukas (Sep 14, 2021)

Yes, you need to download the latest version of the color toolbar. The previous color toolbar version had a small bug which didn't make any impact on earlier Studio One versions but since 5.4 uses a different scripting engine, this will throw a JavaScript error in 5.4.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 14, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Yes, you need to download the latest version of the color toolbar. The previous color toolbar version had a small bug which didn't make any impact on earlier Studio One versions but since 5.4 uses a different scripting engine, this will throw a JavaScript error in 5.4.


I had 2.6.1 and it was still giving a script error. I'll try again.

Edit: Weird. Well. It works now, so that's all that matters!


----------



## Lukas (Sep 14, 2021)

Maybe you added the new version but didn't remove (or overwrite) the old package so both are imported?


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 14, 2021)

What's the latest version number ?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 1, 2022)

Anybody know if these guys take feature requests? A substring match option for keywords would be great so we could say “Trumpet” is yellow and when you conform, it would impact both “VSL Trumpet” and “JXL Trumpet Solo”.


----------



## DaddyO (Jan 21, 2022)

Lukas, thank you for this amazing tool. I look forward to your future offerings in the area of scripts, macros, and other tools.


----------



## Lukas (Jan 21, 2022)

DaddyO said:


> Lukas, thank you for this amazing tool.


I'm not the author of the Color Toolbar - we are friends, though. Color Toolbar and my scripts use a slightly differrent technology.



DaddyO said:


> I look forward to your future offerings in the area of scripts, macros, and other tools.


Thanks


----------



## DaddyO (Jan 21, 2022)

Ah, thanks for the correction. Then I look forward to various "stuff" from you AND your friend.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 21, 2022)

The Color Toolbar has a Facebook group in which the author is active. Perhaps you can post suggestions there.


----------



## DaddyO (Jan 22, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up about the Facebook group.


----------

